# Breaking news!!!



## Redkite (Mar 21, 2014)

For Northie (doubt anyone else interested ):

Kate Bush has announced she is playing several dates in the UK in Aug/Sept!
(BBC news)


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2014)

You have no idea how many people have sent me this - am I so obvious? I thought I hid my obsession quite well!


----------



## Redkite (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh it was just something you mentioned once in passing! 

But....ARE YOU GOING?!!!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Oh it was just something you mentioned once in passing!
> 
> But....ARE YOU GOING?!!!



I will try and get a ticket, although I imagine there are quite a lot of other 55 year olds who will be doing exactly the same!


----------



## PhilT (Mar 21, 2014)

I'll be trying to get a ticket for one of the gigs, being another big fan of Kate's like Alan.


----------



## Redkite (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh well, she's sold two tickets then....


----------



## PhilT (Mar 21, 2014)

My Sister and her husband will probably try to go as my Sister is a personal friend of Kate's. If she does and I get a ticket I may try to get my Sister to arrange for me to meet Kate after the gig if it's possible.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2014)

PhilT said:


> My Sister and her husband will probably try to go as my Sister is a personal friend of Kate's. If she does and I get a ticket I may try to get my Sister to arrange for me to meet Kate after the gig if it's possible.



Not jealous....!


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 21, 2014)

Get yourself there Northie, she hasnt toured since 1979, if you miss it this time you will be 90 next time by my reckoning !!


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 21, 2014)

So sorry this is in the wrong thread and dont know how to move it, it was meant for Northie in the breaking news thread. I am sure he is the man to sort this out for me, my apolagies TinTin


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 21, 2014)

I have put a message for Northener in bowel adhesions thread by accident, it was meant for this thread, maybe you could move it for me Northener if thats possible. Thank you TinTin


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 21, 2014)

That's it sorted now.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you Alisonm , your so clever


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Get yourself there Northie, she hasnt toured since 1979, if you miss it this time you will be 90 next time by my reckoning !!



So will I! I've been reading reports and it seems that not only fans, but half the music world - all the musicians who have been influenced by her - are likely to go also. Hope there are enough to go round and they don't break the bank!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2014)

Just found out ticket prices - range from £53.90 to £145.50.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 21, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Just found out ticket prices - range from £53.90 to £145.50.



Are you going to try and get ticket ? We definately would if it wasnt for the fact London is in another country


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Are you going to try and get ticket ? We definately would if it wasnt for the fact London is in another country



I'm certainly going to try!  I think demand will be very high, at least she is doing several dates. Some articles have been calling it a tour - hardly a tour when all the dates are at the same venue!


----------



## Redkite (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks like Kate is building up her retirement fund with those ticket prices!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Looks like Kate is building up her retirement fund with those ticket prices!



Well, when you consider that I saw Dire Straits and Talking Heads on a double bill for £1, things have certainly changed


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 21, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Well, when you consider that I saw Dire Straits and Talking Heads on a double bill for £1, things have certainly changed



I paid £65 per ticket for the privilege of seeing Mr Mark Knoppfler play last year, a pound, where were they playing their living rooms


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> I paid £65 per ticket for the privilege of seeing Mr Mark Knoppfler play last year, a pound, where were they playing their living rooms



I've seen them twice, the first time they were the support band and most people stayed in the bar!  I saw Blondie around the same time (1978) for about the same price  At Sheffield University


----------



## Steff (Mar 21, 2014)

She's obviously short of cash


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2014)

Steff said:


> She's obviously short of cash



I did wonder why she'd always 'forgotten' her purse when we go out on the town...


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 21, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I've seen them twice, the first time they were the support band and most people stayed in the bar!  I saw Blondie around the same time (1978) for about the same price  At Sheffield University



You lucky, lucky dog, my husband is drooling right about now (BLONDIE !)


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 21, 2014)

As soon as I heard it on the radio I thought of "Northy"   You cant beat a good gig


----------



## Bloden (Mar 21, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Well, when you consider that I saw Dire Straits and Talking Heads on a double bill for £1, things have certainly changed



£1?!! How old ARE you?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2014)

Bloden said:


> £1?!! How old ARE you?



As old as Kate Bush!


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 21, 2014)

Northerner said:


> As old as Kate Bush!



Would that be really, really old then ?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Would that be really, really old then ?



Oi! That's the love of my life you are talking about!


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 21, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Oi! That's the love of my life you are talking about!



Whats your name ..... Heathcliffe !!!


----------



## Bloden (Mar 21, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Would that be really, really old then ?



Just what I was thinking! Sorry, Northener. I'm only two years younger than you!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Just what I was thinking! Sorry, Northener. I'm only two years younger than you!



I don't think she'll be dancing around the stage quite so much as she did in 1979! 

In my head you were about 20 years younger than me


----------



## Steff (Mar 21, 2014)

Has Bev not commented  on this thread yet lol


----------



## Bloden (Mar 21, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I don't think she'll be dancing around the stage quite so much as she did in 1979!
> 
> In my head you were about 20 years younger than me



In my head I'm about 20 years younger than me...then I look in the mirror!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2014)

Bloden said:


> In my head I'm about 20 years younger than me...then I look in the mirror!



I know that feeling


----------



## bev (Mar 21, 2014)

Steff said:


> Has Bev not commented  on this thread yet lol



Well Steph I have been so shocked that no-one has posted a picture of the lovely dumbo that I couldnt type! I would have posted a picture myself but couldnt find one with big enough ears and quite frankly I didnt want to shatter Alan's image with others who have not yet realised he is married to an elephant.....Bev


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2014)

bev said:


> Well Steph I have been so shocked that no-one has posted a picture of the lovely dumbo that I couldnt type! I would have posted a picture myself but couldnt find one with big enough ears and quite frankly I didnt want to shatter Alan's image with others who have not yet realised he is married to an elephant.....Bev



Sigh! I had hoped the treatment would work bev, but clearly you need to take that big step and do what the optician has been pleading with you to do


----------



## bev (Mar 21, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Sigh! I had hoped the treatment would work bev, but clearly you need to take that big step and do what the optician has been pleading with you to do



Pah! It doesnt matter how many times the optician tells me I will NOT wear those rose-tinted glasses when dumbo is on T.V. - sorry Alan but knowing what its done to you I just couldnt take the risk...............Bev


----------



## PhilT (Mar 27, 2014)

Kate has announced another seven dates on top of the original 15.

The cheapest tickets are £49 according to the official ticket selling sites.

I'll try to get one when they go on sale tomorrow. Think I'll try for a Saturday gig.

Alan what date are you hoping to get a ticket for? If we manage to get tickets for the same date maybe we can arrange to meet up.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 27, 2014)

I take it all of the new dates are still in London ?, I wonder if she knows thers this other country called Scotland and not forgetting Wales and Ireland as well


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2014)

PhilT said:


> Kate has announced another seven dates on top of the original 15.
> 
> The cheapest tickets are £49 according to the official ticket selling sites.
> 
> ...




I'm going to try for a mid-week date towards the end of September, hopefully there will be less demand than on the weekend dates. I'll let you know if I succeed Phil! 



HERE TINTIN said:


> I take it all of the new dates are still in London ?, I wonder if she knows thers this other country called Scotland and not forgetting Wales and Ireland as well



Yes, all the shows are at the same venue in London. Who knows though, she may get a taste for it!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 27, 2014)

Somebody put a spell on her and she's trapped for all time within the circle of the M25.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2014)

Woohoo!!! I'm going to see Kate Bush! Never, ever thought I'd be able to say that! Cost me an arm and a leg, but once in a lifetime


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 28, 2014)

Congratulations Northy, we are never going to hear the end of this are we ? How many sleeps to go ? Enjoy


----------



## PhilT (Mar 28, 2014)

Hope you have a great time Alan. Unfortunately all tickets were sold out before I could get any. 

Evidentely tickets sold out within 15 mins!

But some tickets were being sold on, on secondry sites for £1000!


----------



## PhilT (Mar 28, 2014)

I hope they record some of the gigs so that they can be put out on DVD.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2014)

PhilT said:


> Hope you have a great time Alan. Unfortunately all tickets were sold out before I could get any.
> 
> Evidentely tickets sold out within 15 mins!
> 
> But some tickets were being sold on, on secondry sites for £1000!



Sorry to hear you didn't get a ticket Phil  



PhilT said:


> I hope they record some of the gigs so that they can be put out on DVD.



I'm sure they will


----------



## am64 (Mar 28, 2014)

PhilT said:


> My Sister and her husband will probably try to go as my Sister is a personal friend of Kate's. If she does and I get a ticket I may try to get my Sister to arrange for me to meet Kate after the gig if it's possible.



Could you try and get a meet for northe ?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2014)

Heehee!  Good one...

http://www.katebushnews.com/index.p...to-controlled-water-environment-for-concerts/


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 1, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Heehee!  Good one...
> 
> http://www.katebushnews.com/index.p...to-controlled-water-environment-for-concerts/



That has got to be an April Fool gag.


----------

